# Hoppertunity!



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

On the 19th of September, 2009 a small group of fly fishers are participating in "Hopportunity."
We need a couple more fly guys to participate. This is just for fun, but we will be asking those participating to log down size, type, and quantities of trout caught. Hopper flies will be provided and sets of two fly anglers will be sent to designated stretches of the Logan River to fish. Right now we have about 5 people. We would like to have 8. If you would like to join in on the fun contact me at [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

On ROSH-HASHANAH- You have to be kidding.
I will be doing my own hoppertunity this weekend and next. Also in Cache Valley but not on the Logan- have to put in a few hours of Grouse hunting first though.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I,m game, send me the details. If ya need any one else let me know I got a buddy that would go to.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Can I use my own hoppers? I might be game. I will let you know tomorrow. What's the time frame?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Must use hoppers provided. Sorry. If you still qualify read your message. Thanks.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like you guys are testing some flies out. Good luck! I will probably hit some stillwater up instead. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2009)

Dangit i would have loved to participate in this. I need to log in and check out the forums more often.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Highndry , What was the conclusion of your experiment?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I fished a hopper all afternoon and picked up a handful. The other guys switched to smaller caddis and wulff style flies and said they produced better for them. The first section of water I fished was very wide and flat, not much holding water, so I suspect fewer fish. Another theory as to why they were not hitting hoppers that well, has to do with leaves in the water. The yellow, willow leaves were hitting the water with the breeze. I suspect that trout at first had been inspecting them and then finding out it wasn't a food source. A yellow hopper tossed into the mix might have resembled the falling leaves. Just a theory...it's probably more likely that the pattern just sucks! However, I have been fishing the pattern for several years with great success. Still fun.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I went back to Cache Valley the following Saturday and fished a different small creek. Trout ate the hoppers without hesitation! Go figure!

Of course, I went alone so I have no witnesses---which also makes me wonder if I was suffering from performance anxiety the week before. Fishing with other people can cause that right?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Sometimes that's how it goes. I wouldn't worry about witnesses, they are overrated anyway. As long as you know it works should be good enough.

Sounds like you got something good. Got any pics to share? :wink:

Thanks for the report.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Some pics on this guys blog http://www.troutseeker.blogspot.com
Fish under the left heading "Natural Relationships" and "natural Relationships Continued."


----------

